# Info on Red Mange Please



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

One of the LGDs has what appears to be Red Mange, it is a large red spot.
What causes it? How is it prevented & treated?
Going to be ordering NuStock but in the meantime want more info. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Can you post a picture ?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

A pic would be great!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It also could be a "hot spot" - is the dog licking & biting at it? Is all the fur gone? Is it quite moist looking? They are very painful!


----------

